# 'It's on like Donkey Kong' tm? Big N wants to trademark the saying.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/gaming.gadgets/11/10/on.like.donkey.kong/


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

never heard the saying till now...so let 'em trade mark it. Besides Donkey Kong is a trademark already.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol that sounds ridiculous anyways...I agree with riceburner.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> never heard the saying till now...so let 'em trade mark it. Besides Donkey Kong is a trademark already.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=its on like donkey kong


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone left a tennis window open and I got curious so I looked at the page and had a video of some guy imitate Maria Sharopova while playing tennis with her. Saw the end line about the Donkey Kong thing and just had a flashback to that article.

http://tennis.si.com/2011/08/26/djokovics-sharapova-imitation-hits-the-court/

I don't watch men/womens tennis other then the final match but recognize some of the players names. I'm sure some WTN fans of hers will like this.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Stupid phrase, I'd shot myself before I will say that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

its on like vietnam

it's on like cheech and chong

etc etc


----------

